# Ram-Products:Bow Press



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Bring extra string and cables when hunting far from home*

This press will great to pack on ahunt,you never know.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks but I own a Newberry, no need for a bow press


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I own two Newberrys and I also own this press. The only way you are going to break down a Newberry by turning out the limb bolts faster than using a press is to attach an allen socket to my 1/2" air impact...LOL

I love the benefits of the limb bolts on the Newberry, but it is damn slow.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Bow presses,carbon arrow spine testers,arrow holders*

Check there web site they have nice arrow holders for you drop-away shooter.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*arrow holder*

Pic:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

That is a pretty nice holder. I may have to order one.


----------

